# success already wow! Dolphins have bred got it on cam!!



## Cichlid_beast123 (Feb 26, 2018)

part 1




 part 2

well its time for me to look into maybe clip on fry tanks and a tank divider i really would prefer for the female to spit alone i have stripped before but i dont like it would prefer to let the female spit in her own time and let nature take its course part of the fun for me just give me some tips on that route please ie 21 days? then when she spits do i go in and remove her from the clip on tank? or will she take them back in if im too soon


----------



## Cichlid_beast123 (Feb 26, 2018)

part 3 showing the female alone and order resumed in the tank no more aggression


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Go for a separate 20G long maternity tank. Remove her on day 18 and wait for her to spit.


----------



## Cichlid_beast123 (Feb 26, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> Go for a separate 20G long maternity tank. Remove her on day 18 and wait for her to spit.


Thanks I was just about to talk about this
I have a 3 gallon tank was going to get a sponge filter I have a spare heater I'm guessing I should run the sponge in my canister today so it can build up some beneficial bacteria would you agree with that? 
And then as you say put her in the tank but that tank is not big enough really to have her more than a day I do however have a 220 litre tank which I could also put the internal Fluval u4 filter in the main tank today and allow it to mature and put her inside that tank which will be the grow out tank keep the internal filter on the low setting and then basically remove her into the main tank after she spits but then how will I move this fri from the to 20 l don't tell me I should just net them I'll be a bit worried because they're so young would they die if I just quickly noted them and transported them so only be out the water for probably a few seconds well actually I could put a bucket beneath the net so in theory they won't be without water perhaps only for a second when I flip the net upside down

So I'm fine having a small 3 litre tank when they spawn
Then when they get bigger a grow out tank which can be my 220 litre
And I can rotate those two tanks when they are born and when they get to a certain size and then if I still have them say after for 5 months I can put them in the main tank as well so rotating those 3 tanks only trouble is let's say I have young in the small 3 gallon tank and juveniles in the 220 tank where on earth can I let my female spit?
This means I actually need a 4th tank? And it will need to be about 20 gallons to be able to keep a blue Dolphin Inn It's a bit too much I really want to stick to these free tanks for now tell me is there a problem with using a tank separator and letting half split inside that section of the tank then I can just net them out? Or syphon them out


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

People who want to raise all batches of fry find 3 tanks work well. 20G for newly spit fry...alone. 20G for half inch fry. You can mix sizes somewhat in this tank. 55G for 1" to 2" juveniles. Then they can be added back to the adult tank or sold. To solve the problem of waiting for the mom to spit (thus needing another tank) this is when stripping makes sense.

I have not liked tank dividers. Fry get over, under, around and through. Circulation and heat is not the best unless you have a filter and heater on each side.

Or if you want to devote just one tank to fry, strip the mom and raise the one clutch to maturity without saving other clutches during that period.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

Nice video and nice fish. I had dolphins for many years. Fry are quite small but they have a lot. Of all the Africans I have bred, the biggest spawns were blue dolphins. The largest I have had was 95 fry! Fry do grow slowly though.

I always stripped at under three weeks. Isolating mom - I tired that a bit with various Malawi cichlids at the beginning. Many disadvantages: mom might spit eggs/fry during move and not pick up, you need an extra tank that maybe you cannot always spare, mom holds much longer and is a bit more worn down at the end, and from my observation, mom seemed more stressed alone in small tank than with friends in a big tank.


----------



## Cichlid_beast123 (Feb 26, 2018)

punman said:


> Nice video and nice fish. I had dolphins for many years. Fry are quite small but they have a lot. Of all the Africans I have bred, the biggest spawns were blue dolphins. The largest I have had was 95 fry! Fry do grow slowly though.
> 
> I always stripped at under three weeks. Isolating mom - I tired that a bit with various Malawi cichlids at the beginning. Many disadvantages: mom might spit eggs/fry during move and not pick up, you need an extra tank that maybe you cannot always spare, mom holds much longer and is a bit more worn down at the end, and from my observation, mom seemed more stressed alone in small tank than with friends in a big tank.


Hello thanks very much for the reply! Well 95 Fry that's crazy but I think you might be right I might just have to strip the female I'll post progress


----------



## Cichlid_beast123 (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm.sad watch the video she is perhaps a little bit small would that be a reason


----------



## Cichlid_beast123 (Feb 26, 2018)

Cichlid_beast123 said:


> I'm.sad watch the video she is perhaps a little bit small would that be a reason


I mean the original video but anyway this is happened what do you think


----------



## Cichlid_beast123 (Feb 26, 2018)

Cichlid_beast123 said:


> I'm.sad watch the video she is perhaps a little bit small would that be a reason


Mother spat I think


----------

